# Floating Dairy



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.dairyherd.com/article/cows-set-sail-worlds-first-floating-dairy


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hope their milk prices are higher, with the current milk prices here in Michigan it would literary SINK quickly. 

Larry


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

32 cows. The experts would say that boat would need to hold at least 850 cows to be profitable in this day and age


----------

